# Old School



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone else us a net?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW... great pic!!! 

And to think he has no thinsulate clothing, no hi-tech fishing tackle, no special gear... but I sure love the beech basket!!

I dont think the net will fit into his ice hole. Guess he'll have to carve out a larger ice hole!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that Shortdrift?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Blue Pike...........ya just had to get something like this started.....THANKS........DAMN!!!!!I dont't qiute go back that far as an ICE FISHERMAN....but close....I thought that my first hole cleaning scoops were something special........My first,was a "TIN CAN NAILED TO A WOODEN STAKE, WITH THE TOP CUT ALL THE WAY OFF AND DRAIN HOLES DRILLED IN THE BOTTOM...........I (IN LATER YEARS) GRADUATED TO A TOP OF THE LINE KITCHEN STRAINER (USED AND BADLY DENTED) AND THEN TO A BRAND NEW ONE (LATER ON) BOTH OF THESE INVENTIONS ICED UP QUITE BADLY .......while fishing with out shelters in below freezing temps.....So, some things amout the old days don't always reflect the best of times.....but what worked, when you had nothing else to purchase..........good times don't last long enough.......be safe....jON sR.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The biggest improvement I see is using a 5 gallon plastic bucket instead of a metal minnow bucket. LOL.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You guy's have to admit that is a GREAT PICTURE...His feet had to be cold in those Boots...And he is fishing without his VEX...Wish I knew how he did that..Trouble with our modern day ice fishermen they don't know what they were missing...Icebucket I am sure that basket was to carry all his fish home...How much do you think that minnie bucket is worth today..Bet he paid less than 50 cents for it...What about that fishing pole...In my opinion that is one of the best pic. you will find...If anyone else has any old pictures please post them...JIM....CL....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is that Shortdrift?


You're going to be in trouble when he sees that comment


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you imagine what he would think if he saw all the toy's we have today....JIM....CL....


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was guessing. I would say the basket was for his gear,and the net was to carry his fish to the car.That is a great pic!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Can you imagine what he would think if he saw all the toy's we have today....JIM....CL....


Who Shortdrift or the guy fishing?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What you don't see is the hatchet or axe he used to cut that hole. I still occasionally hear the chop, chop of an axe. I always try to mark the location so's I don't step thru those holes-and break a leg! also, haven't seen "floppy top" boots since I left the hills.....


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah that is a great pic we have one thing in common he doesn't use a vex and either do i so its nice to see that i have a lil old school in my style of fishing


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

That is a very old pic.I fished with a spud bar & the metal bucket was for Minnows & 1 for charcoal to warm your hands. We would walk out to the Water Intake, Lake Erie & perch fish. I froze 2 fingers reaching in the hole to retrieve a jumbo perch. It still bothers me in the cold. Yep, alot of snot & a bottle of wine or brandy. I did use Mickey's in the late 60's that you could get from army surplus stores. They had the white or black ones available back then. They are still one of the best ice boots around.We had a lot of fun but, there were a lot more perch on the big lake.The new tec fishing gear & clothing is so superior to the old stuff. But you made do with the things you had. I still have the snotty nose minus the beer, wine & brandy. Good Luck to all !!! Don from Toledo, another oldtimer.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

tailchaser(Don) well said........We old timers come and we go........But as the 20 year olds of today, look down the road at where we've gotten to, it seems like such a long journey.......but ask any 60+ year old and they will utter...."just seems like a very short few years ago, and we were the 20 year olds........ GOD BLESS EM'....THEY ARE THE FUTURE........AS SURELY, AS WE ARE NEARING THE END......BUT DAMN!!!!!WHAT A TRIP jON SR...................


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

darn, mrphish-you just depressed the he** out of me! i think we got a few good miles left in us yet. i wear creepers now, and my steps are not as wide and fast on the ice as they used to be but i still get there!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Tailchaser said:


> That is a very old pic.I fished with a spud bar & the metal bucket was for Minnows & 1 for charcoal to warm your hands. We would walk out to the Water Intake, Lake Erie & perch fish. I froze 2 fingers reaching in the hole to retrieve a jumbo perch. It still bothers me in the cold. Yep, alot of snot & a bottle of wine or brandy. I did use Mickey's in the late 60's that you could get from army surplus stores. They had the white or black ones available back then. They are still one of the best ice boots around.We had a lot of fun but, there were a lot more perch on the big lake.The new tec fishing gear & clothing is so superior to the old stuff. But you made do with the things you had. I still have the snotty nose minus the beer, wine & brandy. Good Luck to all !!! Don from Toledo, another oldtimer.


I'm only 40 but I can remember walking out of bolles harbor or cullen park with my Dziaz. I still have not only his creepers, some rods, his homemade sled, his woolens, and a bunch of lures. He would be 99 this year. Nice to look back on how things were. I think about Dziaz ever time I hit the ice


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you belong to Merickel Farley Trout Club ? I thought somebody mentioned you did. I have been a member for about 5 yrs. Nice bunch of guys & gals out there. Ice fishing has been real slow. Yeah my dad died in 1981, he was 81. I wish i could find a pic of him taking me ice fishin'. It had to be in the late 40's & I couldn't been more then 3 or 4. He took me out to Catawba & i believe carried me back to shore. If my mother would had known that she would have KIlled him. Don.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This thread is getting very depressing...Us old timers are looking back and saying Remember When..Life was long and sometimes hard ..Now it's time to turn the reins over to the youngsters and ...ONE DAY THEY CAN SAY I REMEMBER THAT......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Tailchaser said:


> Do you belong to Merickel Farley Trout Club ? I thought somebody mentioned you did. I have been a member for about 5 yrs. Nice bunch of guys & gals out there. Ice fishing has been real slow. Yeah my dad died in 1981, he was 81. I wish i could find a pic of him taking me ice fishin'. It had to be in the late 40's & I couldn't been more then 3 or 4. He took me out to Catawba & i believe carried me back to shore. If my mother would had known that she would have KIlled him. Don.


Yep I'm a member of the trout club. I almost never fish it except through the ice! I have heard it has been slow this year, I have not been out yet. Send me a pm when youare heading out and I'll try and meet you there. I only live 7 minutes away


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I go out there usually on sat. mornings. I don't think i will fish it because these colder temp. have been bothering me. If i do i will drag the shanty out there. My buddy fished it a couple times last week. trout are real scare. They are getting a few decent gills. I guess they finnally located some trout from Imlays. That's what they need is another stocking. Take care Don.


----------

